# Restoration/Refurbishment of my Ornmaskiner/Storebro Lathe



## The Landshark (Apr 22, 2014)

As i posted in the Vintage Machinery thread i Picked up a 1963 Ornmaskiner GS-210. 
It had been exposed to the elements for some time and generally not cared for.
This is how it looked when i got it.



Not a pretty sight, but the coating of oily dirt kept the worst of the corrosion away.

I was also pointed in the direction of the tooling that remained with it, rust again taking a good hold.





The electrical installation, more corrosion, this will have to be replaced in its entirety.




I have been going through the machine over the last few weeks and seems like it hasn't sustained any serious damage so its going to get a good overhaul,
the bed and ways seem in good shape apart from a few minor dings, the gearboxes are a little stiff but all move ok,
the motor is apart for overhaul at the moment, the windings showed quite a low resistance but its sitting on a heater tonight and ill assess it tomorrow when the damp has been driven out,
If theres interest ill post up here how things are coming along, this will take a while though,
in the meantime here's the tooling after being cleaned, not too bad i think.


----------



## drs23 (Apr 22, 2014)

*If theres interest ill post up here how things are coming along, this will take a while though

*
You're joking right?

C'mon with it! Can't wait!


----------



## rafe (Apr 22, 2014)

See post above this post ....Clean up very nice ....That's a bench top model ,right?


----------



## The Landshark (Apr 22, 2014)

rafe said:


> See post above this post ....Clean up very nice ....That's a bench top model ,right?



Ok ill keep the posts coming as the project progresses, as for being the bench top model, i wish it was, it would make it easier to move,
it's a 200mm x 2000mm (i think you guys would call it a 16", with 6'6" centres) and my 3 tonne forklift needed some weight adding to the back to lift it, it must be up on 2.5 tons.


----------



## David (Apr 22, 2014)

If your tooling and parts are any indication of how well the lathe cleans up, it's going to be a nice project.  Please do show and tell!

David


----------



## The Landshark (Apr 23, 2014)

Got a few more bits cleaned up, and a little paint applied, ford tractor blue, i have half a gallon left from another job so may as well use it.
The compound, toolpost and cross slide, the thrust bearings on the cross slide feed screw are rusted so i'll see can i pick up a set tomorrrow,
theres also a little wear on the power feed gear on the same feedscrew, ill put it back together as is and see what its like.
It was only after i cleaned up the handwheel that i realised the lathe is graduated in imperial, for some reason i assumed that being Swedish it would be metric, although in 1960's Ireland imperial would have been the norm, i may have to look at fitting DRO as most of the work it will be doing will be metric.





Got new bearings in the motor, after a day sitting on a heater the resistance went up to over 10 megs,
put power to it and it runs sweet as a nut,
A quick coat of paint and it'll do fine, security fence green for this one, i'm sparing the blue and the motor wont be seen under the swarf pan.





Thats it for today anyway, might be a few days before i can get back to this but we'll see


----------



## The Landshark (Apr 26, 2014)

Scroll chuck cleaned up, 





And the steady rest got some attention too




Next up is remove the apron, saddle, leadscrew and tailstock and get a better look at the bed.

I was wondering about removing the headstock from the bed, or should i just leave it alone?


----------



## Dranreb (Apr 26, 2014)

Interesting and different....keep em coming   :thumbzup:

Bernard


----------



## The Landshark (Apr 26, 2014)

Its apart, broke it down into the major blocks
the bed looks in good shape,
a few dings but nothing a rub of an oilstone wont sort




headstock and feed gearbox ok, but i think the oil seals are shot, forgot to take a photo of the feed box when it was opened,
didnt open the headstock gearbox yet, 







Ill have to rent a steam washer and get the worst of the crud off but ill be away for work for the next week so it'll have to wait,
meantime i have a few of the smaller bits to bring with me so ill keep you posted on the progress


----------



## The Landshark (May 10, 2014)

So, managed to score a non functional steam washer, it now works to an extent, enough to do a bit of cleaning,








Also got the tailstock cleaned up and painted while away at work,





Spent most of the time fixing the steamcleaner so not much else done, will post more as it happens


----------



## Rapscallion (May 10, 2014)

I'm enjoying watching this. I would definitely remove that headstock cover and look at the condition inside. In all likelihood it will need at least a flush to clean and new oil.


----------



## rafe (May 10, 2014)

That is shaping up very nicely, the ford blue is a good color on it. Hey I know of a couple of truly great things that came out of Cork,Ireland .....................
My Grandmother and Rory G. But I'll bet there are tons more , would love to visit Cork some day. That is going to be a fine beast when it's back to functioning...Looks like a gap bed ? is that after the 16"s. Mine is a 14 1/2 inch SB and it looks like a toy compared to yours (about a ton mine is)....I've had mine in service a little over a year and basically maintan it as I go. I had to replace the crossfeed screw a while back and I am getting ready to refelt the apron,gearbox and headstock, but it's working like a dream
love this thing....Thanks for the posts keep them coming it's looking great


----------



## Andre (May 10, 2014)

How did you get that stuff SO clean? it's like the surface rust dusted right off......
My M head BP needs a rebuild and scraping, any tips will go to good use!


----------



## The Landshark (May 11, 2014)

Rapscallion said:


> I'm enjoying watching this. I would definitely remove that headstock cover and look at the condition inside. In all likelihood it will need at least a flush to clean and new oil.



All the gearboxes will be cleaned and checked, i've drained the apron gearbox and the clutch box, ill just refill the clutch box but the sludge that came out of the apron needs investigation.




rafe said:


> That is shaping up very nicely, the ford blue is a good color on it. Hey I know of a couple of truly great things that came out of Cork,Ireland .....................
> My Grandmother and Rory G. But I'll bet there are tons more , would love to visit Cork some day. That is going to be a fine beast when it's back to functioning...Looks like a gap bed ? is that after the 16"s. Mine is a 14 1/2 inch SB and it looks like a toy compared to yours (about a ton mine is)....I've had mine in service a little over a year and basically maintan it as I go. I had to replace the crossfeed screw a while back and I am getting ready to refelt the apron,gearbox and headstock, but it's working like a dream
> love this thing....Thanks for the posts keep them coming it's looking great



Hard to beat Rory allright, though Phil Lynott and Gary Moore are good too. The gap bed is after the 16", i didnt know it had one till i cleaned the crud off it.



Andre said:


> How did you get that stuff SO clean? it's like the surface rust dusted right off......
> My M head BP needs a rebuild and scraping, any tips will go to good use!



I used the electrolysis method of rust removal, it worked pretty good for me.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=14637&p=195008&viewfull=1#post195008


----------



## The Landshark (May 16, 2014)

Got the apron rebuilt over the last few evenings,
all bearings and seals replaced, had to dress the traverse feed gears in a couple of spots but very little wear, i dont think this machine got much use in its life, plenty of abuse from the elements but very little wear on the half nuts and worm drives, 
this is how it looked,




and it came out nicely











All in all i think this is going to be a very worthwhile project, i'm pleased with how nicely its turning out, Its taking a lot of time and plenty of elbow grease though.
The only stumbling block is trying to get hold of a straightedge to check the ways, i might just have to put it together, chuck up some shafting, take a fine cut, and check that with a micrometer,
I would appreciate any help and suggestions as to which would be the best method for checking and truing everything.


----------



## Splat (May 17, 2014)

Well Landshark, I must admit I'm envious. That's a helluva machine, and you're doing a helluva job cleaning her! Nice work! I just don't envy having to move that thing! Please keep the pics and updates coming and good luck with everything!


----------



## The Landshark (May 23, 2014)

Doing some idle browsing today i came across the manual for this machine, albeit a much later one with more modern electrics and a revised apron layout,
I thought i'd post a link here in case anyone else needs this info, i certainly wouldn't have used the recommended oils come refill time,
anyway here's the link http://www.widmers.info/Storebro/GS260_210/M0162_Storebro_GS-210_LatheEn-4.pdf


----------



## genec (May 23, 2014)

It looks as if you've got a nice wire diagram to repair things, things that would concern me are the step down transformers and I suppose they are four running breaks and lights
Keep going it looks downhill from here.


----------



## The Landshark (May 23, 2014)

genec said:


> It looks as if you've got a nice wire diagram to repair things, things that would concern me are the step down transformers and I suppose they are four running breaks and lights
> Keep going it looks downhill from here.



When it goes back together its going to be completely rewired, modern overload current breakers, "C" rated mcb's, emergency stop fitted, solid state 24vdc psu for the electromagnetic clutches(it uses two, one for forward and one for reverse) and all the control switching, i'm currently gathering the required parts, i think emergency braking and speed control will be provided by a lenze vector vfd which i pulled from a decommissioned electrical panel off a bottle filler, ill run the circuit sketches by a friendly electrician to make sure i'm not doing anything stupid(or more stupid than normal).


----------



## The Landshark (May 26, 2014)

bit more progress this weekend and the first sign of trouble,
i got the back of the bed and the pedestals painted











Then i hit a bit of trouble, started on the headstock, drained the oil and opened it up, all seemed ok in there, except for a small spring lying in the bottom, ill find out where it goes later,




the main problem is the drive pulley, it rotates about 30 degrees on the shaft and has about a mill of play on the shaft,




i turned 2mm off the shaft to get it to run true, and 2mm off the pulley bore, pretty much at the limits of what my little optimum can do.




then i turned a bushing out of some phosphor bronze, and slotted it with a carbide burr to accept the key, i really have to get a mill




Ill drill and tap a couple of of holes in the pulley and clamp the key with some grubscrews hopefully that will hold it,
should i fit a bigger key and recut the keyway or will it be ok, it'll get plenty of loctite on reassembly


----------



## The Landshark (Jun 9, 2014)

Here's the repaired pulley in situ, should be a good repair.
I finally figured out(After much swearing and much dissassembly) that the small spring i found in the bottom of the headstock was actually off my circlip pliers, you do not need to know how many hours that took.





The headstock ready for reinstallation.




The feed gearbox once fifty years of s*#t was cleaned out




The bed, swarf tray and pedestals coming together




It's finally looking like a lathe again




Next thing is to get the leadscrew and shafts cleaned up and installed, plus the feed box cover(that will be tricky)
there seems to be a little wear on the ways, when i tighten the gibs near the headstock the carriage wont slide more than 2 feet before it stops, if i loosen the gibs so it slides all the way down the bed it "rocks" a little near the headstock. I'm wondering can i stone the ways using the carriage as a guide, i know it will be time consuming but i dont know of anyone with a straightedge long enough for the job and buying one is waay out of my budget.


----------

